# extreme weight loss



## OULobo (Jan 4, 2005)

I recently have run into a few problems that have completely killed my appetite. As of today I have lost about 8 pounds in a week. My meals have been whatever I can choke down when I feel good enough to eat, but my activities are still fairly high, including my work day and lighter training sessions 4 days a week for about 2 hours a night.  My question is does anyone know some of the common and hidden physical problems with this. Basically I physically feel alright, just weak and tired.


----------



## Lisa (Jan 4, 2005)

I have had periods of loss of appetite followed by quick weight loss.  They occur when I am highly stressed out.  My appetite dies for a week or two.  I physically feel ill when I try to eat anything.  The situation resolves itself shortly aftet the stress eases.  I haven't had any ill effects from it but I tried to stay hydrated.  Drink lots if you can't eat and try to drink more calories to keep up your strength.  Bodies are amazing and they go into a sort of hybernation when not getting enough nutrients etc.  If it continues for too long, go see a doctor and make sure there isn't anything else causing the loss of appetite.


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 4, 2005)

OULobo:

Some folks unknowingly rev up their metabolic rate when under stress or in need of losing some inches or weight or both.

I have been through the same symptoms following similar events you recently have experienced.

You do need to stay hydrated to include electrolytes and try to choke down some vitamins at least.

Watch for bladder/kidney infection and mono.  Take extra B vitamins, stay warm and lie down anyway, even if you don't sleep.  Make or buy food that SMELLS REALLY GOOD and force down as much as you can until you're eating better.

More advice to come in PM.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Jan 4, 2005)

If you are interested, PM me and we can review the pattern of loss, antecedents, current sypmtoms and emotional correlates, and some solutions-oriented problem solving stuff to maintain health till your body recovers from the passing storms life brings.

Sincerely,

Dr. Dave


----------



## maft (Nov 5, 2010)

OULobo said:


> I recently have run into a few problems that have completely killed my appetite.


  Hey,

From my experience stress has taken over you, so best advice - solve the problem. Another way is, since you know exactly what is going on, make yourself eat, tell yourself how food is good and how it will help you.

I believe you have heard saying ' never make decision on empty stomach' so if you are not eating, you are thinking straight. Try to make yourself eat, no matter what and solve that problem, face it, deal with it, get it out of your life.
 Hope it helps,

maft


----------

